# tabbing help:(:(



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

would anyone be interested in tabbing something for me, i am starting out but really want to learn this little solo, not that hard (for an experienced player) it would be massivly appreciated, maybe if you had some extra time to tab the first part in this video for me (from 0:00-0:49) thanks you


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tytuOtfkmWA


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

have you tried learning it by ear?

learn it by ear. or look up the tab.


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

i have some of it by ear, trust me i have treid my hardest and there is no tab it is just a random jam ( i think) maybe if someone knows the tune?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sitting in front of your computer, guitar on your lap, tab paper at hand, doing a couple of seconds at a time, using the pause button as needed, it should be an easy tab job, as you can see the player's hands clearly throughout the whole video. If I was your guitar instructor (do you take lessons?), this would qualify as a worthwhile assignment.

Feel free to pm me for more assistance, but I'll be gone for a few days for Christmas as of today and away from my computer.

Good luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

i did exactly what mooh said just keep getting stuck on a couple parts when hes muting the strings and doing the slides


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

guitaristgibson said:


> i did exactly what mooh said just keep getting stuck on a couple parts when hes muting the strings and doing the slides


Post what you have and we'll see if we can fill in the gaps maybe?


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

that would be very much appreciated, im currently putting what i have on my computer imbusy though ill be on right after christmas though thanks guys


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

ok well, seems sad but i have everytihng up to 16 seconds in any help?


----------

